# Guesses please~scan in 3 days!



## mad_but_glad

Hi all! I've posted before and got some guesses but my ultrasound is this Friday so I figured why not try again?! Anyways here's my pics! I'll add a belly one too :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 34


----------



## mad_but_glad

Another shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mad_but_glad

Belly
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lillypad123

Girl? Nice pictures tho and cute bump ;)


----------



## mad_but_glad

Thanks for the guess! And thank you :)

Anyone else?


----------



## Foreign Chick

:blue:


----------



## Kimmy74

Can't really see the nub but I think girly skull.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Boy


----------



## mad_but_glad

Ooh he torn down the middle! I have a boy and their skulls are very different (his was round all around... Like a ball) so it will be fun to see!thanks for the guesses!


----------



## Beneli

boy!


----------



## mad_but_glad

Can I ask what makes you ladies think boy? And girl?


----------



## McStars

Yay it's almost time! I think I said girl before, but Im leaning towards boy now with the second picture. The head does look very round and boyish. Cute bump, I think it looks :blue: too.


----------



## mad_but_glad

Thanks! We're getting close! I actually just found a picture that I didn't really think of that has a nub in it I believe! I posted it on here. I've had a few girl guesses on other sites on it now! The round picture is what's throwing me off but I just assumed angle of the head since I have 3 squared ish ones! The belly is hard for me too. Lol it's low but not like my previous boys... His was pointy. I feel like it's lower because I have a bit of saggy skin at the bottom from my c section. We will know for sure soon!


----------



## McStars

I know a girl who was pregnant with a boy and her bump was huge and high. Sometimes it's just hard to tell. I can't wait until you find out. :)


----------



## Kimmy74

I had a girl and my bump was all in front, really big and high. Everyone thought boy!


----------



## mad_but_glad

You really can't go by bellies then hey? I'm only 5'3 with a short torso too so maybe that explains some of it :)


----------



## LittleMum

Boy


----------



## pinkhope

Just a guess- girl!


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Whens your scan?


----------



## mad_but_glad

Tomorrow at 11!


----------



## florence_

boy cause of the facial definition x


----------



## mad_but_glad

florence_ said:


> boy cause of the facial definition x

Really? I didn't know you could guess by that!


----------



## florence_

mad_but_glad said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> boy cause of the facial definition x
> 
> Really? I didn't know you could guess by that!Click to expand...

haha u cant really its just I scrawl these forums and I always guess based on how pronounced the features are and for some reason I normally guess right!! could be the quality of the scan etc but it works for me, im screwed cause all my scans are face on :( lol xx


----------



## Kimmy74

When are you finding out?


----------



## mad_but_glad

In about an hour!!


----------



## McStars

:happydance:


----------



## x Zaly x

I'm guessing boy. I don't really have a reason lol x


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Oo so excited cant wait to hear when you're having


----------



## LittleMum

mad_but_glad said:


> In about an hour!!

It's been 3 I'm sooooo impatient ;)


----------



## Foreign Chick

LittleMum said:


> mad_but_glad said:
> 
> 
> In about an hour!!
> 
> It's been 3 I'm sooooo impatient ;)Click to expand...

heheheh LittleMum I'm stalking too lol so curious what was your guess?


----------



## LittleMum

Foreign Chick said:


> LittleMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad_but_glad said:
> 
> 
> In about an hour!!
> 
> It's been 3 I'm sooooo impatient ;)Click to expand...
> 
> heheheh LittleMum I'm stalking too lol so curious what was your guess?Click to expand...

Same as you, boy :)


----------



## celine

And?


----------



## foxiechick1

Any news? Hope all is ok xx


----------



## mad_but_glad

Sorry guys we did a bit of shopping!! 
Babes is perfect and... It's a boy!!!! We could not be happier! A best friend for our little guy who's 18 months :)


----------



## McStars

Congrats!! :happy dance: boys are the best! And they will be close in age getting into trouble together :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## lillypad123

Oh how lovely congrates


----------



## mad_but_glad

Thank you everyone!! We are just so excited right now!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Yay congrats! Two boys are the best you'll never believe the bond they'll have even from day one! Congrats xx


----------



## pinkhope

Awww congrats!!!! :D :D :D I cannot wait to find out!!!!


----------



## celine

Im so surprised! I thought for sure girl! Awww how fun to have two boys together <3


----------



## Jenn95

Definitely a little boy!


----------



## Jenn95

Oops!! Read through thread after I posted lol! Sorry! Didn't know you found out! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kimmy74

I think I'm better at guessing with a visible nub. Was sure it was a girl from the flat forehead. But I guess angles can be deceiving. Congratulations on team blue, enjoy.


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Any news??


----------



## mad_but_glad

Thank you everyone! We never dreamed we would have two boys! We thought for sure it was a girl! We would have loved a girl but always wanted two boys!!


----------



## DaisyDust

Boy!


----------

